# Robot esquiva obstaculos por infrarrojos



## dragondgold (Abr 24, 2009)

hola necesito un sensor infrarrojo para q mi robot esquive obstaculos pero no encuentro nada...
yo estoy en argentina alguno sabe donde puedo encontrar el is471f no lo encuentro por ningun lado


----------



## Ferny (Abr 24, 2009)

Puedes buscar el GP2D12 o equivalente, son sensores algo carillos (unos 15 euros) pero sumamente sencillos de usar (dan un voltaje analógico que depende de la distancia al objeto, a menos distancia más voltaje, o sea simplemente necesitarías un convertidor ADC para poder "leerlo"). Mide de 10 a 80 cm, pero si necesitas menos distancia tienes el GP2D120 que mide de 4 a 30 cm. Si pretendes medir más distancia te sugiero usar un sensor de ultrasonidos.

Un saludo


----------



## dragondgold (Abr 25, 2009)

eso pense yo pero soy de argentina y no los consigo aqui... no tienen algun circuito para detector infrarrojo? o saben donde conseguir los GP2D12 ?


----------



## soschorni (Abr 25, 2009)

yo estoy haciendo el mismo proyecto  jaja
yo lo que pense hacer es comprarme un modulo receptor infrarrojo que trabaja a una frecuencia de 38 khz
despues me hago un emisor de esa frecuencia con un 555 y buala! un auto que esquiba obstaculos


----------



## andresad13 (Feb 5, 2010)

yo hize lo mismo y utilize el IS471F muy efectivo en distancias cortas aunque no es lineal.
quisiera saber si el gp2d120 es inmune a la luz ambiente??????


----------



## electroandres (Feb 5, 2010)

soschorni dijo:


> yo estoy haciendo el mismo proyecto jaja
> yo lo que pense hacer es comprarme un modulo receptor infrarrojo que trabaja a una frecuencia de 38 khz
> despues me hago un emisor de esa frecuencia con un 555 y buala! un auto que esquiba obstaculos


Yo intente hacer lo mismo, pero no llegue a regular al 555 para que llegue a funcionar


----------

